# Here's one I've been wanting to do for a while now



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've been thinking about doing this one for a couple of years now, but 1/43rds got in the way for a while and now with the dash side pipes available I couldn't resist any more. JL Vega Modified


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice Nice work Mike....thats so very cool...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I like the colors and everything.. Nice work man!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

very creative use of the dash pipes on a cool car, I may have to get cutting soon.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Good looking car . show us more please. fcb


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Mike,
Nice Car! :thumbsup: 

Boy you are on a real modified kick lately!
Greg


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Boah!!!*

Hi Mike,

this beast is simply awesome!!! Cool color combo, too!!!

Hmm, now I think I know what to do with my spare Modified kit...! Thanks for the inspiration! :tongue: 

BTW: What did you use for the front and rear bars? Q-tips or brass tubes or...?

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mike,
Good looker for sure! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments.

The front and rear bumpers are q-tips.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

nice job Mike! :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi Mic-


Another great job! 
You are quite deft with an Exacto knife.

You are one of few who do this type of extensive modifications.
It sure paid off--with matching wheels to boot!

An excellent job all the way around! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Cheers..


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Great modified! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like to paint the exposed chassis black, but that's my hang up


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Nice car! It would look great finishing right behind this one! HEE HEE


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Both of these great cars really get me thinking....
I have many spare bods that would lend themselves to the dirter scene. Why I have never explored this venue, I am uncertain. I have a tyco rough rider Gremlin and have never found the right pinto stable-mate. I believe I may just have to build my own!
many thanks for the inspiration! The details are fantastic!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Joe,

mytoder, I got my inspiration for this about a year or so ago when I saw a pic that you posted of a group of modifieds. (I think it was you).

The car you just posted looks great too. Where did you get the pipes?


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Well, you've done it again . . .*

*micyou03*,

You have a knack for picking cool colors for your rides, lime and orange, perfect against the white. Funny, I've used Q-tips for roll bars, placing wire inside to make "bends."

Before someone says I’m nuts relative to the Q-tips. My rides are most always 1/32s. So they match up well for inside roof roll bars.

Really like the white base color, don't see many rides done in white, very _nice _ go on the Vega as on your other rides . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Yeah I posted this car and some others a while back. The pipes came from a jl die-cast hotrod kit. They've bee modified alot.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Diggin the dirt guys...*

Great work Mic and Yoder. Definitely a class of car that is loads of fun to work with.

Joe... I've noticed up here in CT Walmarts they had a Pinto diecast along with Gremlin, Pacer, Maverick, and even Mustang II. I think they are 1/60th Motormax? Maybe a tad big... can ya shrink'em?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Joe... I've noticed up here in CT Walmarts they had a Pinto diecast along with Gremlin, Pacer, Maverick, and even Mustang II. I think they are 1/60th Motormax? Maybe a tad big... can ya shrink'em?


 Fresh Cherries!

I have a few of these in the line-up for casting. I don't mess around with the shrinking. That particular art takes alot of dedication plus much more time than I have. I may look into trying it when I retire in oh...say....25 years or so! heh


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Same here, the shrinking things very time consuming, I know Roger Corrie does it. The fresh cherry cars probably would mount nice on an afx car without shrinking.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Time to start another one of these.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Nice!

I may have todo one of those myself.


----------

